# Anchor winch and trolling motor- same battery?



## Target (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a 12v Minn Kota 55lb bow mount and a 12v river Larry anchor winch. I am wondering if I can run these off the same battery or is that a bad idea? I have never used the anchor winch so I have no idea how much juice it will take up.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 3, 2017)

I think it would be alright unless you are running the anchor winch and motor a lot. I have been using only one battery in my boat for a while so it's my starting battery and trolling motor battery only on days where I have been running the trolling motor a lot has it ever had some hesitation in cranking the engine.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2017)

Larry's site says it draws only 13 amps...if you have the model that I found.

Even a 30 lb trolling motor draws 30 amps. Assuming you only use the winch sporadically, I can't see why you'd need another battery for it.

I cannot foresee any situation where you'd have the trolling motor running, and the winch working, at the same time. If you did, you might have an issue.

richg99
*************************************************8

Welcome to the home of the “Water Wench” a rock-solid River Larry anchor system, 
built for strength, with craftsmanship, and for ease of use.

This is the most reliable boat anchor system available.

• Pinpoint anchor placement can be achieved with ease.
• 10,000 hour continuous run 12-volt motor.
• Draws only 13 amps under full load.
• 3/8" diameter kern mantle rescue rope. (50 ft. max.)
• 8,000 lb. strength with 1.2% water absorption rate. 
• Continuous run industrial gearbox with built in pressure relief valve.


----------



## Target (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks- Rich. I think will start the season with 1 battery and see how it goes.


----------

